# What´s down your pipe?



## oivind_dahle (May 18, 2012)

Im surfing around and starting to plan next years comeback to buy some knives. 
I need inspiration. What kind of knives are you planning or is in the pipe for you now?

Pics would be nice.


----------



## El Pescador (May 18, 2012)

I read the title and thought this was the Norse equivalent of a Richard Gere/Hamster trick.


----------



## kalaeb (May 18, 2012)

Nothing! I am done buying knives. 2013 is the year for accessories and tools. I need sheaths and sayas for my babies.


----------



## Mike Davis (May 18, 2012)

For me, suji of some sort, Gengetsu, something from Devin, something from Pierre and something from Dave....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 18, 2012)

This is a photoshopped pic of one I've got coming from Pierre. S35VN, 20 cm long, a variation of Lefty's pettysuki.

Rick


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 18, 2012)

Rick, that is a sexy beast. I doubt you are going to put that one down.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 18, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Rick, that is a sexy beast. I doubt you are going to put that one down.



It was tough sending Lefty's back to him, so I would agree.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 18, 2012)

Super Nice Rick. Congrats


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 18, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Super Nice Rick. Congrats



Thanks, Øivind. I'll be posting pics of the real thing and a review when I get it.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 18, 2012)

Get Pierre to to a integral bolster, would be perfect.


----------



## WildBoar (May 18, 2012)

<ahem> "Down the 'pike' " :biggrin:

Hoping 2013 is the Year of the Burke.


----------



## SameGuy (May 18, 2012)

I'm new to this, so what _isn't _coming down the pipe -- er, pike -- for me? 

I want to learn to break down whole fish, so a deba.

I wish to prepare my own nigirizushi, so a yanagi.

I would love to attempt to try to possibly get started learning to maybe some day begin to get the hang of katsuramuki, so usuba.

I would love to have something more robust for breaking down chicken and parting other bone-in proteins, so honesuki/garasuki.

I need something a _little_ more agile for small items than my bigger gyuto, so a better-than-average petty.

Officially in the pipeline? A Mike Henry-re-handled wa-conversion of the Tojiro 270 ITK "bread" knife, and some time soon after that a nice, long, single-bevel slicer of some sort. Unofficially in the pipeline? Re-handling my nakiri and possibly my gyuto (though I honestly like its stock ho D-handle).


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 18, 2012)

Burke?

More info!!!!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 18, 2012)

SameGuy!

Do some wips on the rehandeling projects. Love those! 
And if you have the opportunity get a horn handle


----------



## 99Limited (May 18, 2012)

For 2013, I'm hoping for one of Will Catchside's feather damascus gyutos and a Tsourkan beauty.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 18, 2012)

WillC got some really interesting knives.
His feather are beautiful! .) Good choice. Marko is a safe buy, gotta love his knives. They are performers combined with beauty


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 2012)

Rick, that will be the knife of all knives (no pressure, Pierre). I can't wait to see that one come to fruition.

I just keep imagining an old Irish Granny saying, "Ah, ip yer pipe". Followed by her slightly older looking husband in a gray wool cardigan responding, "Nay womun, doon YER pipe".


----------



## Deckhand (May 18, 2012)

Rodrigue S35vn wa gyuto 270mm in the works, fork in the works, then sujihiki. After that when finances allow it will be a long blade in feather from Devin probably a suji maybe a Devin/Marko collaboration with saya.


----------



## Shinob1 (May 18, 2012)

For me I have a 180mm Nakiri on the way from Dave. After that I think I'll be going for a 240mm Gyuto of some sort and also a clever, thinking a CCK would be a good start. Also a J-Nat I think would be a nice addition to my stone setup.


----------



## dav (May 18, 2012)

Another newbie here and still ordering/trying out various makers wares (stock rather than custom at present). Next years a long way off and I'm sure there will be numerous purchases before then. This year looking to acquire knives from both Heiji and teruyasu Fujiwara. Next year well I'll probably concentrate money on fewer knives so will look more for custom purchases, I will try out Will Catcheside as as a fellow Brit I'd like to support. I know little about knives at present but am learning fast and would love to design something totally original (learning throughout this year my needs) as a project for someone?

I'd also love to start making some nice handles out of British hardwoods being a carpenter (in the past) I 'd love to see what I can come up with time permitting.


----------



## The Edge (May 18, 2012)

For 2012, I've got a Marko that will hopefully be in the works soon. Then hopefully later this year, a collaboration between Devin, Dave, and Stefan. I'm sure I'll break down and make a few other purchases in that time though. Then 2013 will be the year of the Burke!


----------



## Vertigo (May 18, 2012)

I have a 200mm funayuki-inspired S35VN "tomato knife" coming from Pierre, and a 7.6 sun Carter HG funayuki "in the works" for sometime this summer. After that, I see myself bending Marko's ear for a carbon suji, but probably not until the end of the year. Too many other financial obligations.


----------



## sachem allison (May 18, 2012)

I've got a few in the pipe, but we ill have to keep them under wraps for now. evil sneer.


----------



## Mingooch (May 18, 2012)

I got a HHH 1 mil layer suji coming in the next few months. Cant wait!!! No pictures yet other than the WIP he has. Cant wait for updates.


----------



## mattrud (May 19, 2012)

Burke, Devin, Pierre, Broadwell...... lets go guys, pappa needs some steel


----------



## Twistington (May 19, 2012)

I'm waiting for 240mm gyuto ground by a bald man on the other side of the earth, that's it for now...


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 19, 2012)

Well I f*cked up my promise for 2012 for second time this year 

Looks like a 160 DT Feather Guyto with a masterpiece of musk ox wa handle is gonna be made  Unsure about the ferrule on this one. 
But this time I really mean no more new knives, after this one...


----------



## The hekler (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like a sweet knife Oivind! Seeing some of your previous commissioned work I know you have great taste can't wait to see the final product. For me I'm looking to add some shiges to my line up, a Usuba and maybe a 270mm gyuto and a suji from Marko. Also gonna try and get marko to rehandle my current shiges: 180mm gyuto, 240mm gyuto, 300 mm yangi (redwood handle maybe a spacer or endcap of ivory from sons generous giveaway and a black horn ferrule in marko's new D handle). But to do that I need to have my knives in front of me and they are currently 1,000 miles away.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 19, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Well I f*cked up my promise for 2012 for second time this year
> 
> Looks like a 160 DT Feather Guyto with a masterpiece of musk ox wa handle is gonna be made  Unsure about the ferrule on this one.
> But this time I really mean no more new knives, after this one...



No will power, like the rest of us.

Here's a teaser, Øivind:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 19, 2012)

Exactly what i'm holding out for. I'm just so impressed with Will's builds, not that the other US guys aren't making museum quality pieces too, just something about that feather damascus make me say wow every time I see it. I'm leaning toward one of those Ninja knives he makes. Want something longish that can slice and prep. Will and I have already had some initial discussions. My bank account is trembling.


----------



## Taz575 (May 19, 2012)

HHH 1095 240mm K tip and 7.5-8" 1095 Nakiri blank (may be done in a week or so!!), 300mm White #2 Gesshin Ginga Was Sujihiki from JKI, possibly a HHH 210mm Feather gyuto


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pic Rick.
Gotta love that feather 


I see a trend in KFF members choosing american makers over japanese makers....
how come?


----------



## SameGuy (May 19, 2012)

Perhaps because it's easier (and takes less time) to get a full-custom from American/Canadian craftsmen than from the few still making them in Japan?


----------



## Andrew H (May 19, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Thanks for the pic Rick.
> Gotta love that feather
> 
> 
> ...



This forum, maybe...
2013: Gengetsu, another Rottman custom, something from Dave and hopefully something from Randy. Then in 2013 I have to get a Devin custom.


----------



## dav (May 19, 2012)

Its an American forum and I detect a certain partisan feel which I guess is no bad thing. I yearn for great British made knives for example as a Brit but alas have very little choice. I have no other affiliation to particular makers but must admit am more attracted to Japanese knives over those made in the US I love the traditional aspect and am attracted more by function and a knife that tells a story and love for example kurouchi and forging marks/hammering etc... over prettty shapes/patterns that are neither functional or for me particularly attractive.


----------

